# Finally Out Of Outback



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

In June the roof of our 170 year old house finally gave in flooding our house. So we ended up setting up the Outback at a Mobile Home Park (trailer court to most of us) and living in it until just last week when we finally bought a used Mobile home to live in. We went from a 2600+ sqft house to our 240 sqft camper to now a 1044 sqft trailer. Most of what didn't get ruined with the rain was stored in 2 storage units plus what we needed in the camper. Over all, the camper did OK as a home. We did have some electrical problems, especially with the A/C kicking out during the hot weather and started feeling like the show "Green Acres" trying to figure out what things we could run on electric and what we could use gas on at the same time. We did start getting a little too much stuff in the camper as my DW started working on crafts to sell and the cats (3 at the time) started getting a little stir crazy but it was functional. The oven wasn't very useful to cook in as it took a long time to get to temp and didn't heat evenly but the stove top and Microwave worked ok as long as you turned off the Hot water heater while using it. We didn't have any condensation problems or other issues with the camper so when we get ready to travel, we know that the old Outback will work for us with a few modifications. Right now we have the Outback setting next to the trailer, so if we need it as an extra bedroom, we can use it. We are now located in the country away from the rules and nosy neighbors that has caused us problems before.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, what an ordeal you've been through! Glad that everything turned out OK. I'm sure the park model must seem huge after living in the Outback all that time!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> In June the roof of our 170 year old house finally gave in flooding our house. So we ended up setting up the Outback at a Mobile Home Park (trailer court to most of us) and living in it until just last week when we finally bought a used Mobile home to live in. We went from a 2600+ sqft house to our 240 sqft camper to now a 1044 sqft trailer. Most of what didn't get ruined with the rain was stored in 2 storage units plus what we needed in the camper. Over all, the camper did OK as a home. We did have some electrical problems, especially with the A/C kicking out during the hot weather and started feeling like the show "Green Acres" trying to figure out what things we could run on electric and what we could use gas on at the same time. We did start getting a little too much stuff in the camper as my DW started working on crafts to sell and the cats (3 at the time) started getting a little stir crazy but it was functional. The oven wasn't very useful to cook in as it took a long time to get to temp and didn't heat evenly but the stove top and Microwave worked ok as long as you turned off the Hot water heater while using it. We didn't have any condensation problems or other issues with the camper so when we get ready to travel, we know that the old Outback will work for us with a few modifications. Right now we have the Outback setting next to the trailer, so if we need it as an extra bedroom, we can use it. We are now located in the country away from the rules and nosy neighbors that has caused us problems before.


I see the silver lining in this mishap.

I live in a subdivision and the HOA, commonly known as neighborhood Taliban, loves to do their inspection. I've had long running battles with them for the past ten years. The only reason I am still here is the location being only four miles from work for both DW and I. I cannot wait to move out into the country and be a free man again.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We had a couple of other things happen along the way. While we were at camp had some guy on drugs break into our house thinking it was the dealers that lives across the street carrying a 12" knife + a 6" folding knife + we found later a 22 revolver. He got himself shut into one of our bedrooms cut himself and got blood every where as he trashed the room. Scared us enough that even if the house was fixable we wouldn't move back in. So nice to be out here where it's quiet even if it is back to the trailer park we originally met in some 32 years ago.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> We had a couple of other things happen along the way. While we were at camp had some guy on drugs break into our house thinking it was the dealers that lives across the street carrying a 12" knife + a 6" folding knife + we found later a 22 revolver. He got himself shut into one of our bedrooms cut himself and got blood every where as he trashed the room. Scared us enough that even if the house was fixable we wouldn't move back in. So nice to be out here where it's quiet even if it is back to the trailer park we originally met in some 32 years ago.


OMG! That had to be terrifying!! I'm like you......no way would I move back there, either.
Good luck! 
Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks. We are loving being out in the country again. We bought a 1993 16' X 70' 3 bedroom that had been completely redone inside and out. Also we can park out Outback right beside the trailer and no one would say anything if we used it as an extra bedroom for company. Now we can get the camper to be a camper again instead of a house.


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad everything turned out ok


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't understand why the original house did not have insurance on it.

Signed,
Insurance Agent


----------

